# se placer/ se mettre devant l'ordinateur



## santpola

Vanno bene entrambi i verbi? Grazie mille


----------



## matoupaschat

Se parli di lavorare al/sul computer "se placer" è troppo preciso (diresti in italiano, "mi piazzo davanti al computer" quando ci vuoi lavorare?). Poi conta anche la preposizione: "se mettre devant l'ordinateur" suggerisce per me che stai aspettando l'ispirazione (*altri forse la pensano diversamente?*), io dico piuttosto "je me mets à l'ordinateur".


----------



## brunett83

Une autre version plus familière, très fréquente :

 je *vais* sur l'ordinateur.


----------



## matoupaschat

brunett83 said:


> Une autre version plus familière, très fréquente :
> 
> je *vais* sur l'ordinateur.


 
De fait, moi aussi je dis cela la plupart du temps, ou "je suis à l'ordinateur" quand je suis en train de m'en servir .


----------



## marieminou

Matoupaschat, quand je lis votre traduction "je me mets à l'ordinateur", cela me donne l'impression d'un projet / d'une activité qu'on commence ou quand on s'initie à quelque chose. 
"je vais sur l'ordinateur" semble l'expression plus courante.
Dans un niveau de langue plus soutenu, et si on se réfère à internet, on peut dire "consulter".


----------



## matoupaschat

marieminou said:


> Matoupaschat, quand je lis votre traduction "je me mets à l'ordinateur", cela me donne l'impression d'un projet / d'une activité qu'on commence ou quand on s'initie à quelque chose.
> "je vais sur l'ordinateur" semble l'expression plus courante.
> Dans un niveau de langue plus soutenu, et si on se réfère à internet, on peut dire "consulter".


 
Exactement, mais comme je suis belge , ma connaissance du français est parfois superficielle et anecdotique .
Bonne journée à vous aussi !


----------



## marieminou

matoupaschat said:


> Exactement, mais comme je suis belge , ma connaissance du français est parfois superficielle et anecdotique .
> Bonne journée à vous aussi !


 
Il ne me semble pas avoir critiqué votre niveau de français. J'ai juste fait part de l'impression que l'expression "se mettre à" ME donnait. Il est important de confronter les options de traduction qu'offrent les différents pays francophones. Si en Belgique on dit "se mettre à l'ordinateur", il est intéressant de noter que l'expression peut avoir d'autres sens.


----------



## matoupaschat

Excusez-moi, mais je ne suis pas habitué à ce qu'on me vouvoie sur les forums italiens et français de WFR . Dans ce cas-là, j'ai l'impression qu'on se paie doucement ma tête, à tort certainement . Quoiqu'il en soit, par le "exactement" de mon message, je voulais reconnaître l'exactitude de votre intervention .


----------



## montelatici

matoupaschat said:


> Exactement, mais comme je suis belge , ma connaissance du français est parfois superficielle et anecdotique .
> Bonne journée à vous aussi !


 


Cavolo, se non ti si sente bravissimo scrivendo il francese, io che devo fare?   Scherzi ovviamente.  Lo parlo, lo capsico e lo leggo abbastanza bene, ma scriverlo e' un'altra cosa.


----------



## Ruminante

Cari tutti,

siamo sul forum italiano francese, quindi vediamo in italiano come siamo messi: 

in una famiglia moderna come la mia, dove per non litigare a volte tocca inventarsi dei turni al computer, mi suona ovvio dire "mi metto al computer" (come sapete, "l'ordinatore" o altri termini per computer non sono affatto comuni) 

"Mi metto" al computer ha tutta l'aria di un progetto, ha ragione Marieminou, e difatti da noi il computer "è tutto un programma", cioè uno ci si metterebbe e non lo lascerebbe piu'.
Perfortuna siamo cinque persone e dopo un po', un'ora al massimo, a turno dobbiamo "sloggiare".
Come è il caso ora, con dispiacere vi debbo lasciare

Buona giornata 

p.s. un'ultima cosa, per far riferimento a tutti i verbi proposti (anche se in francese) da santpola: se uno proprio non vuole lasciare il computer, si puo' dire "si è piazzato davanti al computer" nel senso che "ci ha messo le tende", non so se mi spiego


----------

